# Upcoming Black Library titles



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Black Library have posted titled and release date information for several new 40K and Warhammer novels.
Cadian Blood a Warhammer 40,000 book by Aaron Dembski-Bowden. October 2009
Space Wolf Omnibus 2 a Warhammer 40,000 book by King & Lightner. October 2009
Shamanslayer a Warhammer book by Nathan Long. October 2009
Prospero Burns a Horus Heresy book by Dan Abnett. November 2009
Iron Company a Warhammer book by Chris Wraight. November 2009
Forged by Chaos a Warhammer book by C.L. Werner. December 2009
Malus Darkblade, The chronicles of : Vol 2 Malus Darkblade a Warhammer book by Abnett & Lee. December 2009
Sons of Dorn a Warhammer 40,000 book by Chris Roberson. January 2010
Dark Creed a Warhammer 40,000 book by Anthony Reynolds. January 2010
Nagash the Unbroken a Time of Legends book by Mike Lee. January 2010




Initially reported by TGN ​


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Roll on November! For Russ and the All Father!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

ooohh new horus heresy books. even as a fan of world eaters the story behind the tsons appeals to me!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nov 2009, that suck almost a year off, the title alone has me wanting to read it, and then you look at the author and you really want to read it.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, looking forward to Prospero Burns, the second Malus Darkblade omnibus and Nagash the Unbroken out of those.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Hm, not many Horus Heresy books coming out for the next while. We have Mechanicium now and Prospero Burns coming up but that's it..? Sheesh.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Sons of Dorn ..... like the sound of that one, but its over a year away.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to the new HH novel, and that cadian one looks good too.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Hm, not many Horus Heresy books coming out for the next while. We have Mechanicium now and Prospero Burns coming up but that's it..? Sheesh.


That list is missing a couple of the already announced Horus Heresy releases - from the BL site:

Tales of Heresy - April 2009

Fallen Angels - July 2009

Prospero Burns - November 2009


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Critta said:


> That list is missing a couple of the already announced Horus Heresy releases - from the BL site:
> 
> Tales of Heresy - April 2009
> 
> ...


Oh... well, that's better. Thank you kindly, my good sir.

Must say that I'm actually looking forward to Fallen Angels. I had to read Descent of Angels a second time to enjoy it, but this one should be good since it'll actually deal with Space Marines instead of a bunch of humans the entire time.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

No worries 

I'm quite looking forward to Fallen Angels as well - Descent of Angels always seemed a little like it was the first half of what could be a really good book, but suffered too much in my mind because nothing much really happened.

Hopefully Fallen Angels should redeem the first one - I hope so


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Know where your coming from K.Drake, I read Descent of Angels and didn't like it. Then I took one of my local GW assistant's advice and re-read Angels of Darkness and THEN read Descent of Angels. Now I don't think Descent is that bad a book, so I'm very much looking forwards to Fallen Angels


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice to see that Fallen Angels is is the hands of a different author. I tried to read it a second time, but gave up half way through because I knew it wasn't going to get any better.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Critta said:


> That list is missing a couple of the already announced Horus Heresy releases - from the BL site:
> 
> Tales of Heresy - April 2009
> 
> ...


Got all kinds of excited, then a little bit of a let-down... Tales of Heresy being a collection of shorts. Eh, I'll live. Probably some good stuff in there, anyway.

As it is, I'm a third way through _Descent of Angels_, and still have _Legion_, _Battle for the Abyss_, and _Mechanicum_ to read before anything else comes out, as is.

Really looking forward to _Prospero Burns_, though, i must say.


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, cool sounding hersey titles. :grin:

But we have to wait till the end of 2009


----------



## dcjordan (Jan 5, 2009)

*Upcoming Mortal Coils*

Hi,

Take a look at the upcoming book by Eric Nylund (author of many of the Halo books, Signal to Noise, etc) titled, Mortal Coils. It will be released on February 3, 2009. For more info visit the link below.

http://www.ericnylund.net/mortalcoils.html

-dcjordan


----------

